# Do any of your havs "track"?



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

It is so funny, all of a sudden we will see Lizzie motoring down the hallway with her nose to the floor. She can be tracking one of the cats or the kids. When we are outside she is always following her nose, too.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

ALWAYS! Picasso tracks rabbits in the yard, birds at the beach. His nose is always to the ground! I think he's part **** Hound!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

O'Bluff said:


> ALWAYS! Picasso tracks rabbits in the yard, birds at the beach. His nose is always to the ground! I think he's part **** Hound!


my sentiments too. Molly is always sniffing for the bunny when she goes out. I've looked out the window watching the bunny and then have taken Molly out to track him down. Scent is the most used sense in our dogs. Amazes me what they can do.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Luci is a scent tracker also. It causes problems when we walk so I now use a harness so that I am not holding her head up by her throat! My son (Labrador Retrievers) was amazed at her interest in retrieving. She has a "soft mouth" too. Last summer I had her drop a bird she had caught and it flew away unharmed. These dogs must have an interesting genetic history. They were bred for companionship but in that little package comes lots more!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Smokey and Sissy are too.....mostly birds...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

It is funny (odd) this subject comes up today. I was so annoyed with Augie today. If there is a scent to follow, there is NO way to discourage him from following it, nose to the ground, zig-zagging all over. There are many different animals that have access to the area where we take him out to potty. And, of course, the days he decides he is going to follow the scents all over the place and forget he is supposed to be going potty, are the days there is a cool breeze and I have forgotten to slip a jacket on. Grrrrrrr. Aren't there some kind of training activities one can participate in with the pups for tracking? It might be fun to check out. I think these guys may have skills not usually associated with Havs?? I have threatened to smear Vicks Vaporub on his nose (just kidding) so he can't smell the scents on the ground!


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

It definitely seems like a natural trait.

It makes me nervous in the house with a 5 month old, though. She may be tracking something, or she may be looking for a place to pee - I'm not taking my chances.

But yeah, on walks I'll see her zig zagging around. Stopping at a bush or patch of grass and sniffing with incredible focus. I love running through the grass with her, and every once in a while she will stop dead. When I walk up to her I find a bird feather (which kind of freaks me out with all the diseases they can carry, but that's another story).

Earlier tonight I tried playing "hide the treat" with her for the first time. She eventually found the treat both times without any hints from daddy, but I think it's a hard game to teach.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Funny that this came up now, cause the robins are now starting to populate my back yard and every single route that they "hop" my guys track! I always know when an animal has been in the back yard cause my guys track the scent and then try to follow their route out. It seems that I have lots of little animals who come and go thru the lattice under my deck


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree. The lattice by the deck is a very popular spot in our yard! Havee gets so side tracked when he goes out to potty...nose to the ground all the time. I'm thankful we stared with the phrase "go potty" when he was a puppy. It always gets him back on track to do his business.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy tracks any critter that has walked thro the backyard..and we have plenty!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder is like that. When we hike he always has his nose to the ground. Once he has a scent, there is no stopping that boy!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Jan D said:


> I agree. The lattice by the deck is a very popular spot in our yard! Havee gets so side tracked when he goes out to potty...nose to the ground all the time. I'm thankful we stared with the phrase "go potty" when he was a puppy. It always gets him back on track to do his business.


Well, we started that phrase when Augie was a puppy as well - doesn't phase him. I haven't tried it yet, but I am not sure even his favorite treat would get his attention when he is 'tracking'. :biggrin1: But it appears there are a few others out there just like him. We take him potty on a leash, and on breezy days, he loves to sit, facing the breeze/wind, nose twitching, and just stare. There is no budging him if he has not sniffed out all there is to sniff from the air. If I try to tug at him, he plants his little body there, and gives me a dirty look. :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry tracks outside all the time. I know there are skunks active in the area in the evenings, so this is what I believe he is sniffing.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy and Beau both track as well. When we're on a casual walk, Daisy will choose to cross the street and then cross back again following the scent... If Daisy starts to sniff a certain spot, Beau will come over and shoulder her out of the way so he can check it out!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've always sworn that Tucker has Bloodhound in his genes! He always walks with his nose to the ground. It makes going on walks a challenge, even though I've worked (and continue to work) on not allowing it unless he's been released.

Linda, Tucker does the same thing when it's windy! Ha!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> It is funny (odd) this subject comes up today. I was so annoyed with Augie today. If there is a scent to follow, there is NO way to discourage him from following it, nose to the ground, zig-zagging all over. There are many different animals that have access to the area where we take him out to potty. And, of course, the days he decides he is going to follow the scents all over the place and forget he is supposed to be going potty, are the days there is a cool breeze and I have forgotten to slip a jacket on. Grrrrrrr. Aren't there some kind of training activities one can participate in with the pups for tracking? It might be fun to check out. I think these guys may have skills not usually associated with Havs?? I have threatened to smear Vicks Vaporub on his nose (just kidding) so he can't smell the scents on the ground!


Yup. Check out:

http://www.funnosework.com/

It's the latest rage at our training center... it seems like everyone but us is doing it. It looks like fun, but we've got SO much on our plates right now that I can't add one more thing!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Karen, that's great! I had no idea. Our little guys are amazing! I can't wait until Picasso is a little older so I can get him involved in some of the fun stuff available!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yup. Check out:
> 
> http://www.funnosework.com/
> 
> It's the latest rage at our training center... it seems like everyone but us is doing it. It looks like fun, but we've got SO much on our plates right now that I can't add one more thing!


Ah, Karen, I thought it might have been you who had mentioned it in the past, but couldn't recall on what thread or where.  Thank you!

There are instructors listed for Vancouver/Portland area and Seattle. And, dang, there was a trial just last month in Vancouver - would have been fun just to go watch.

Need to make it through the classes we are working on now before we take on anything new, however.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> It is funny (odd) this subject comes up today. I was so annoyed with Augie today. If there is a scent to follow, there is NO way to discourage him from following it, nose to the ground, zig-zagging all over. There are many different animals that have access to the area where we take him out to potty. And, of course, the days he decides he is going to follow the scents all over the place and forget he is supposed to be going potty, are the days there is a cool breeze and I have forgotten to slip a jacket on. Grrrrrrr. Aren't there some kind of training activities one can participate in with the pups for tracking? It might be fun to check out. I think these guys may have skills not usually associated with Havs?? I have threatened to smear Vicks Vaporub on his nose (just kidding) so he can't smell the scents on the ground!


 Hey Linda, if you want a motivating story just posted at DSD here's one from Kelly Dunbar and her French Bulldog. Geeze if a Frenchie can participate a Hav sure can. There's also a link to NACSW there. Good for you. http://dogstardaily.com/blogs/proof-pudding-or-it


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, Dave. I especially enjoyed the comment from Proud Mama about how her male dog had taken off after a deer, and after becoming concerned for him, told her female dog to find him - which she DID! 

I think this is definitely an activity I would like to investigate further when we have completed one of our current classes - a level 3 obedience class. I do want to continue with Rally as well.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That's great Linda. Like they say , "try it ,you might like it. " This is one field that really interests me . The stories are incredable. Then again I've always liked hunting dogs.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 20, 2011)

I came across this post late, when I did a search for 'tracking'. I have just started doing tracking training with my 16 month old Hav (added to agility and obedience) and we're having lots of fun! I have no idea if she will be good enough to eventually earn a tracking title, but I'll keep you posted. If anyone else is doing tracking, perhaps we can share stories and tips!

Wanda


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Whisky constantly tracks. It is really making walking difficult as she is impossible when she gets on a scent, she will pull and pull until she can get a sniff. We live in a city so there are tons of scents for her to track and she seems to remember them too, so if I take her away, she will bring me back to that spot again.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think all of ours do. They have great noses. I remember back in the mid '90s when we were looking for our first one, a Havanese finished second in some tracking contest, and all the other dogs entered were Bloodhounds.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jazz said:


> I came across this post late, when I did a search for 'tracking'. I have just started doing tracking training with my 16 month old Hav (added to agility and obedience) and we're having lots of fun! I have no idea if she will be good enough to eventually earn a tracking title, but I'll keep you posted. If anyone else is doing tracking, perhaps we can share stories and tips!
> 
> Wanda


Yay, Jazz! Our training center has a lot of "nose work" classes and they look like great fun. I'd like to save that for a "retirement" pursuit for Kodi. We spent SO much time teaching him to keep his nose OFF the ground for obedience work that the last thing I want to do is to encourage him to start following his nose around again!ound:


----------



## Jazz (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Karen,

We've just started tracking training and I didn't think about her potentially transferring the 'nose down' to obedience! She wears a specific harness for tracking and we're currently using hot dogs as the laid scent, which I don't use in obedience or agility training. Hopefully she'll recognize that each sport has it's own characteristics and will naturally adjust. We're just back to obedience classes (our club doesn't train in the summer) and so far so good. Because our first training was in obedience, when we started agility, she needed encouragement to work at a distance, but has come along really well.

I'll keep you posted!

Wanda


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How interesting! I will love to read of your and Jazz's exploits in tracking! My own Tucker has an extremely strong sense of smell; it really is a nuisance when we are out walking. I have to really be on my toes to not let him sniff, and that is what he wants to do for enjoyment. I've always suspected he has a bloodhound in his pedigree, somewhere!

I wonder how doing both obedience and tracking will work for you, please keep us posted. I do know I used to show a Norwegian Elkhound in both obedience and conformation, and she knew right away which collar meant which type of activity; she never had any trouble discerning between the behavior required. 

(I don't think that would work with Tucker, though.)


----------



## Jazz (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Sheri,

Don't underestimate Tucker! Jazz is my first small dog (I always had Goldens), and her desire to work has surpassed all my expectations. She is a pleasure to train. She seems to clearly understand the difference between the agility field, obedience training and tracking. My biggest challenge has been adapting my training techniques to a very small dog. We're a 'work in progress' but having lots of fun as we learn!

Wanda


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

JMGracie said:


> It makes me nervous in the house with a 5 month old, though. She may be tracking something, or she may be looking for a place to pee - I'm not taking my chances.


I second that! (But Rollie is now nearly 7 months old and I really think he's starting to get it. Hooray!) He loves to track the chipmunks that build holes all over our yard. Oh, and my mom's dog - if Piper has been in the yard, Rollie will track Piper after they go home.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My protection dog a wonderful Alsation was also trained in Schutzhund. I didn't care about that, but he was fun to play with. I would hide in the woods and Daddy would tell him to find mama and he always came right to me. If we played fetch, He didn't have to see where the stick went, he caught the scent of whoever threw it in the air and would go straight to the stick. Rosie on the other hand can't find me in the same room. She has no interest. I am always trying to get her to find Josie or Daddy. The only thing she loves to find is me eating. food that is all she cares about.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> My protection dog a wonderful Alsation was also trained in Schutzhund. I didn't care about that, but he was fun to play with. I would hide in the woods and Daddy would tell him to find mama and he always came right to me. If we played fetch, He didn't have to see where the stick went, he caught the scent of whoever threw it in the air and would go straight to the stick. *Rosie on the other hand can't find me in the same room. *She has no interest. I am always trying to get her to find Josie or Daddy. *The only thing she loves to find is me eating. * food that is all she cares about.


ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

jessegirl said:


> - if Piper has been in the yard, Rollie will track Piper after they go home.


Yep, Tucker, too. I've had someone come into the house while Tucker was not home, and he'll track the steps that the person took through the house. Same thing out in the yard. It is amazing!


----------

